
Small Tetris clone which is written in Assembly - keylimepie
https://github.com/daniel-e/tetros
======
norea-armozel
A grad teaching assistant did the same thing in my ASM course years ago. It
was fun having him explain all the parts dealing with taking input from the
keyboard (we were using MASM at the time) since I didn't understand interrupts
at the time (honestly still don't fully grasp them).

